# Advice needed with flyer/leaflet



## Gwedo (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just working on my flyet/leaflet for my valeting company and its proving harder than i thought.

I have a designer but im struggling to work out what to put on there......... and what now to put on there!

The problem is i don`t know if to put my prices on it or not, for example if i say outside valet £** are people going to think "well i can get it for £5 at tesco and chuck it straight in the bin.

There is always the double side option but i thought that might be info over load.

Or do i just go for the basics and mention please visit the website for prices or call etc etc 

Any advice appreciated


----------

